# Easiest bow to draw?



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

Mission Craze. Can't go wrong with it. I pulled 50lbs on my Menace very easily, but that's as high as the Menace goes. Spend the extra $50 to get the Craze, which goes all the way up to 70lbs.


----------



## Hannah511 (Sep 1, 2011)

I shot the Passion, the heartbreaker, and the vixcen in a shop trying to decided what I would want to get and I have to say that the hoyt vicxen was the smoothest of all of them. I ended up ordering one and it will be here in about a week!


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I have a G5. The draw is very smooth. I would take her and have her try a bunch out til she finds one that she likes.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Agreed about letting her try some different bows. Is it for hunting, target, just for fun or all of the above?


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Elite Hunter...very smooth draw...feels liek you're pulling less than you are.


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

Mathews EZ7 is very smooth drawing bow.


----------



## A_Reel_Lady (Feb 15, 2011)

I think it all just depends on the shooter. I shot the Heartbreaker, Vixcen, Chaos, and Passion when I was picking out my bow. I didn't like the let off of the Heartbreaker. The Chaos' grip felt weird to me. The Vixcen wasn't as easy to draw as the Passion for me and it was at a lower poundage. I've shot the Jewel too, and I'm just used to my Passion's draw now, but it was a hair smoother and ten times quieter than my Passion. So basically let HER go shoot all the bows and make her own decision!


----------



## Fulldraw80 (Mar 5, 2011)

That's the problem there is no bow shop around here that has them for her to shoot


----------



## A_Reel_Lady (Feb 15, 2011)

Are there any within a few hours that do? We live in rural OK, so we have to drive to make it to a bow shop, but I can say it's worth the money to make a drive and find a bow she absolutely loves, and will shoot for years.


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

The good thing about the Mission Craze is that its only $300 bare bow  and its a great shooter.


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

*chaos?*

Most of the time, 99% of dealers wont stock bows in lower poundage, for us to try anyway. Most women have to know what Im talking about. You shoot 60# bows turned down as low as possible, then have to take a leap of faith anyway and just buy one. I find this very frustrating. I really want to find the smoothest, fastest bow possible, but have to buy them to try them. Most shop owners roll their eyes when you want to try a high-end bow, in a shorter draw, and a lower poundage. I am happy with my chaos, but it doesnt quite preform like my super short as far as speed, and accuracy. Has good snap, but shoots more like a less serious bow, for the $250, well worth the money, lighter and easy to draw, but I know there is a nicer bow out there for me. I love my strothers, acurate over distance, and powerful, but draws, and has the speed bow wall. Tough to draw for me in a tight spot in a stand or when sitting in the cold for hours. Nice bow for longer target shooting, but can only get so many shots a day from it for me. I would love the try the z7 extreme, but local shop owner wont even stock the passion for me to try, forget the z7 in 45#. I also want to try tr the dream season evo in like 45#, but will have to drive an hour, to turn down a 60# bow, and try to feel it at 49#. I would try the invasion, elites, and some others, but even at a archery show days away, I doubt the would have too many for me to try. Just disappointing. I would love the bow of my dreams.:thumbs_do


----------



## A_Reel_Lady (Feb 15, 2011)

That is really frustrating. We had to go to three different shops to test out all the bows I wanted to try, and even then most had 50lb limbs and weren't cranked down, which is tough when you are trying out alot of bows. I hope you get a chance to shoot at least a few of your top choices to chose from! I wish bow shops would recognize the numbers of women dropping serious money in their shops and cater to us a little more!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

The smoothest ive ever experienced is the New Breed Gentetix. Search it on here and read what everyone says.


----------



## vtdiamond (Jan 21, 2008)

My girlfriend had a chaos set at forty pounds draw weight, she is now shooting a New Breed Nemisis set at forty five pounds. She says the Nemisis at the higher draw weight pulls smoother than the chaos. And the speed she picked up was impressive.


----------



## cory2011 (Aug 14, 2011)

maitland retrobution 40 to 50 lbs vtx cam very smooth drawing. my zeus with same cam at 60 lbs feels like 50 and smooth as butter.


----------



## nwjhl (Sep 8, 2009)

I shoot the Athens Exceed and the Athens Afflixtion. When I was shooting a MAthews Drenalin LD I was drawing 40 pound, I'm now drawing 48 with both of the Athens bows, very smooth bows.


----------



## dan&deb (Jun 8, 2011)

Check into Strother's infinity, great brace height,also fast and smooth, was easier to draw than the css I used to have. Love the way it shoots,


----------



## huntluvn (Jul 29, 2008)

New Breed Archery Genetix!! Has it all: speed,accuracy,smoothness and Quiet!!


----------



## retribution (Jul 10, 2011)

My wife has a parker buckshot,at 50#'s its a dream...she also now has a maitland retribution with vtx cams,and easily shoots it at 57 lbs...i got her the vtx cams instead of vtr cams cause she needed ease of draw more than speed,but man this cam system is a performer! 395 gr arrow,27 3/4 dl,289 fps...ibo is only 320...


----------



## Hester0305 (Mar 21, 2010)

I bought my wife a new Mission Endeavor for less than $350.00 and it is very smooth drawing and very accurate bow, she had a Diamond Razors Edge and she shot it pretty good but its not in the same category as the Endeavor. The Endeavor comes in camo or pink camo and weighs less than 4 lbs. My wife said she loves her new Endeavor which comes in different draw length and weight configurations such as 35/50, 42/60, or 50/70 lbs. 

Good luck finding her one they're are a lot of good bows out there and some are very expensive. The Endeavor was a nice upgrade for my wife for almost half the money of the Passion or Vixen and the Mathews smooth Cam is awesome on this bow.


----------



## Hilgy1 (Jul 5, 2011)

New Breed Genetix or Nemesis! Can't go wrong with either. Very smooth and the wall is incredible! I shoot a Genetix now after shooting Mathews for years and just love it!. Mathews makes a great bow but the New Breed fit me much better! Tonight I pulled back the Nemesis for the first time and WOW was it something!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Have to agree with JAG, the New Breed Genetix pulls very smooth. Love mine and can pull more with it than the other bows I've shot.


----------



## zermatt7 (Mar 7, 2003)

Reel Lady,
How you can get the bow of your dreams....
Just an idea but maybe shoot what you have for the season & schedule a trip to the ATA show. (Find someone get you in first.)
ALL the manufactures are there & should be able to get you set up !

Good Luck,
Eric / zermatt7


----------



## A_Reel_Lady (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh I'm happy with the bow I have, I just feel there is a disadvantage as a woman because there aren't as many options you can shoot in a store and then make a decision based on having shot the bow.


----------



## spunky2612 (Jul 24, 2011)

I agree that there isn't nearly the amount of options in bow shops. The bf wanted to buy me a new bow and we had to drive an hour for a bow shop that had a selections that I could try out. I shot the passion, and personally I thought it had a really smooth draw. But I chose the vicxen in the end, and very happy with my decision. Now just waiting on that big guy to walk in front of me so I can take him down......:wink: I had an extra hard time being that I am very short so my draw length gets in my way of shooting mens bows. Luckily for me I can just barely stretch myself out to 25 inches and still be comfortable shooting. But I would def. say that its worth the time and effort putting into going the distance to make sure she gets something that she is comfortable with. With the price of bows i wouldn't want to buy her something that she is going to like less than the passion.


----------



## jacobw (Aug 6, 2011)

X2 on the Elite hunter my wife has one and at 50lbs she thought she was pulling 40lbs and hers maxxes out a 55lbs not bad for a 50lb bow


----------



## degraff11 (Oct 19, 2011)

I have a mission menace and was wondering if anyone knows if the craze limbs will fit on it so i can pull more weight. PLEASE anyone who knows please PM me and let me know. i missed a buck tonight at 30 yards. its sighted in i think its just not quite fast enough.


----------

